# Shy and timid, but can become aggressive



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

First off I would purchase 2 books by Ali Brown "Focus Not Fear" and "Scaredy Dog" both are excellent books for working through a reactive dog issues. 

With Marlees issue I would see if you could get some frends to help you out. People Marlee doesnt know. Then have them "meet" you on your walk. When they come up to you and start talking and Marlee reacts just walk away untl she s calmed down and then walk back towards the person f she starts to react turn around and walk away again. This is not an easy fix it will take time and consistant work on your part. I know you can work through it as I have worked with many reactive dogs. These book were life savers. Good Luck.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Something went wrong with the links


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Marlee is telling you she is afraid - very afraid -when strangers approach 'head on'. Don't tell her to stop, move her away to a distance she feels safe. You have only had her a short time, and truly she has not had time to adjust to her new home and life. By your account she lived a pretty isolated life before coming to you, so she going to instinctively feel threatened by things she doesn't understand - that is why early socialization is so very important. For now avoid those 'face to face' greetings with strangers, there is a very real risk that she may become overwhelmed and bite, if she is 'forced' to by the situation.
Firstly, focus on helping her feel comfortable meeting strangers on her own terms, if someone wants to meet her, give them a couple of high value treats and allow her to approach and take them, if she is willing. Let her decide.
When she is doing well approaching strangers on her own terms, practice a ton and use lots of praise and rewards, THEN work with having people you know and you can trust to follow your instructions, approach her/you.
While working on building her confidence meeting people on her own terms prevent those 'encounters' that scare her, change directions with a cheerful 'this way', move across the street or out of the path of the on coming stranger. When out with Marlee your focus needs to be on helping her make positive associations with the world, preventing situations that 'set her off' and helping her feel better about the world, and building her trust in you, that you will keep her safe.

Highly recommend the book - The Cautious Canine -How to Help Dogs Conquer Their Fears by Patricia B McConnell


----------



## Marlee&Me (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks. We will try it all. I have been trying to produce more positive experiences for her, but she is a bit unpredictable. 

She is great at the dog park and is fine with people as long as it is on her terms. I think when on leash, she feels like she can't get away and has to defend herself, but only 1 out of 10 encounters will she react negatively. She is usually ok most of the time, but I would prefer her to be ok all the time.

Yes, she lived a very isolated life and i know it will take time for her to gain some confidence. Thanks for the books, I will look them up tonight.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Charliethree is correct, you have had her such a short time. She sounds so very fearful. Have you considered looking for a trainer who could help you in person? It sounds like you could use help setting up situations that are good without being too much for her and you need time to build your relationship as a team. Do you use her favorite treats out on these walks? 

Have you considered checking with your local training clubs to see if anyone offers classes that help shy dogs build confidence? Things that could build the two of you as a team? My club offers them and it is neat to see the progress some dogs will make. Even (eventually) pre agility where you all work on the basics together, it can be such a confidence builder.


----------



## Marlee&Me (Apr 12, 2013)

I am actually looking for a trainer that works with dogs like her. My current trainer is great with positive training, but I don't think she works a lot with dogs like Marlee.

Anyone know of someone in Sac/Rancho Cordova area?


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm responding to this because I am currently pet sitting for a house with a rottie, chocolate lab and two english mastiffs. They are all rescue dogs with various issues, and one of the mastiffs has a terrible case of fear aggression. There are things I do as a pet sitter entering someone's home to try and abate these fearful tendencies to the extent possible - I interact with the other dogs, and after the fearful/aggressive dog has stopped snarling and growling at me, I throw him treats. I do not look him in the eye, I do not corner him and always give him a way out. After several visits, he has started to warm up to me and will now approach me from the side and sniff me. Big progress!! 

I guess my point is that working with a trainer or at least someone well versed in these kinds of issues will be the way to go, in my opinion. The average Joe on the street doesn't know how to interact (or how NOT to interact) with a fear-aggressive dog. Furthermore, a trainer will also help you determine whether this is fear aggression or resource guarding (you are the resource in this case). Anyway, not sure how helpful that was, but the current pet sitting situation got me thinking...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I would call your vet or a local vet school who they would recommend. Not all trainers / behaviorists are skilled with this type of behavior.


----------



## Marlee&Me (Apr 12, 2013)

I think that's actually it! I think she is resource guarding and it's me that she is guarding. She is fine when people approach her first or when they ignore us. She met a strange man yesterday and she had no real issues with him. Shy, yes, but she sniffed him and then enjoyed him petting her on top of her head. She is more cautious then afraid, I think.

But if she sees that they go directly to me in a very forward way, she gets upset. I was told she probably has never had it this good before and is so bonded with me, that she does not like to think of someone taking me away or being too forward to me. I just don't know how to deal with that. I know how to deal with her when she gets a little too possessive over her bone, but I don't know how to give her a better me? lol 

I think I will try stuffing her mouth with her favorite treat(hot dogs) when men approach me. I hope that will start changing her behavior. 

She is also fantastic when we are at the dog park. She is now one of the most calmest dogs at the dog park. She is also great when we are out in public, calm and respectful. Her vet is also surprised about how far she has come in such a short amount of time. She went from shaking uncontrollably and needing a muzzle, to sitting nervously without a muzzle and willing to take direction from the vet. Marlee has amazed me with her willingness to trust me, and I know, we still have a long way to go before she is truly comfortable with everything.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Marlee&Me said:


> I am actually looking for a trainer that works with dogs like her. My current trainer is great with positive training, but I don't think she works a lot with dogs like Marlee.
> 
> Anyone know of someone in Sac/Rancho Cordova area?


I know two great trainers here, and will ask I'd they know of someone up your way.


----------



## Marlee&Me (Apr 12, 2013)

Just in case anyone is interested in knowing..

Marlee follows me eveywhere, off or on leash. When she is off leash, she doesn't stray far from me and checks in often. If she is more than 20 feet away, she looks at me for direction. If I call her back, she comes running, or she'll just hang out in her spot and then come running on her own. When on leash, she either walks loosely in front of me, or right next to me. She listens to command like sit, down, wait, leave it and stay, but stay is a bit hard for her. She will stay and let me walk around her or stay for 30 seconds or so without budging. I can't walk far away or she'll take that as an invite to follow me. I can basically do anything to her without her worrying or protesting. She is great with my small children and the neighborhood kids. They all play with her and she adores them all. I think in time, she will make a great dog, but it's work, work and more work for now.


----------



## Marlee&Me (Apr 12, 2013)

A little update.. 

We met with a behaviorist and she felt Marlee was just unsure and wary of strange men and needed to learn how to cope. She taught me a few games to distract help distract Marlee and to help her put a positive feeling upon seeing strange men. While we were at our training session, Marlee allowed several men to pet her and she became so relaxed that she laid down!

We were able to try out our new strategy today in the house when the HVAC guy came over to service our AC. I grabbed some treats and tried a few games with her while he was standing at the door. Instead of her becoming timid and fearful, she relaxed, wagged her tail and laid down by my feet! I am hoping this means she will become less anxious in the future.


----------

